# Sick clown loach?



## kayceepete (Sep 19, 2012)

For the past 3 days my clown has been staying at the back of the tank, on his side, flailing like he's almost having a seizure. Now, finally, he's went to a different rock to hideout, but he's still acting a bit off. 
I've read that it could be shock from lighting, ich, too many things!! Please help if you can!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you need to check the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels in the tank.Also how long have you had him, any recent changes to the tank. Have you painted the room recently. has the town changed the water supply. What tankmates are there. 
Please give us these details.


----------



## kayceepete (Sep 19, 2012)

I've checked the tank, it's fine, a little cloudy. I've recently added tiger barbs, only 4, but they don't even mess with the clown. I also have a silver dollar, tinfoil barb, and an algae eater. The last three fish have been with the clown for almost 10 years. I've added a few plastic plants but not many. I washed them properly and let them dry before I put them in. I haven't changed any food. Is it the barbs??


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you didn't QT, the barbs could've brought in a disease.


----------



## kayceepete (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, I don't want to speak too soon...but I think the clown is feeling a bit better. He finally came out from his rock, he's not flailing around anymore, although is acting more like an algae eater. He's staying in a corner, upright, near the heater. He'll swim around a little bit, then go back to the corner. Now that I'm typing this I'm wondering if he IS feeling better...? I've been fasting him just in case it's swim bladder. At least he's swimming around more, right??


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

